# Which one of your parents do you look most like?



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Who *do you look like* more.. mom or dad?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had people say I look like my dad and others say I look like my mom. I have no earthly idea. :stu


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

The garbage man


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You look like half mom and half dad but biases get in the way of recognizing that.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

My mom.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a duplicate of my mother.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Neither for real. I don't know where I got my looks from


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Mom.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dad


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Neither.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I look like my father. Which ain't a bad thing. I got a good blend of my parents. I got my dad's chin, nose, hair and eye lashes.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i voted dad, because i resemble him at first glance. but looking at me more closely, it's an equal balance between the two.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is hilarious because both of my parents were mailmen.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Neither


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mixture. I have brown hair just like both of them but it's a lighter shade. Both of them have/had (my mom is dead) big foreheads (big heads) and so do I. I'm slightly below average in height (5'3) and both of them are/were on the short side (5'2 and 5'8 ). I've had tons of cavities in my teeth like both of my parents (almost all of my molars have fillings). This may be due to their oral bacteria being transferred to me rather than genetics though.

Dad:
My whiter than white skin is from my dad. My mom had darker skin. My upper eyelids are sort of fatty (not hollowish) like my dads'. And with age I'm getting all the skin conditions that my dad has; rosacea and pilar cysts on my scalp. Oh joy!! I'm not entirely sure about the face because my dad was born with a cleft palate/lip and his nose had to be fixed when he was 18 or so. It was sort of flat and they took part of his rib and put it in his nose.

Mom:
I got her green eyes but a slightly different shade. I've always been 10-20 pounds over my ideal weight, same as my mom. I also have wide hips (for giving birth to babies with big heads) like her. Although I have tons of fillings, my teeth are almost perfect in shape and size like my mom. I've never had braces. Hopefully I will not get high blood pressure, necrosis of the hip bone, and leukemia like my mom..... Her health just started falling apart in her 40s.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Dad, unfortunately. My mom was very attractive back in the day, wish I could've ended up looking like her.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

thing said:


> The garbage man


 :int


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Definitely from my Mother.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

I chose the mailman lol but in reality....I have my dad's facial features but my mum's skin and eye colours


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Father. I have the same type of scrawny tallish build that my dad has and also have his eye/eyebrow color, nose, forehead, and hair. The only way I think I resemble my mom is my face shape and my pale, freckly skin.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Neither. I take after my mom's side of the family though.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

if you mean right now neither, my mum is short and my father is a fat drunk pos I haven't seen in years. mum tells me I look like my grandfather


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Guess a mix of both ^-^


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i dont look like either of my parents .. i look like some of my relatives on my dads side though, so im pretty sure it wasn't the mailman :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My dad. I look a lot like his mother too.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

None


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

well, i think i have more of my dad's features, and people tell me i look like him but my mom looked JUST like i do when she was my age. my brother and sister and i all look very similar to each other, too.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Rufus said:


> You look like half mom and half dad


 Really?


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

mailman fosho!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Mostly my mom..but my nose and eyes are from my dad.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My mother~


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

people tell i look and act just like my dad


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My mom, I'd say.



laura024 said:


> This is hilarious because both of my parents were mailmen.


:lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dad, and mom. I have my dad's feet and face shape. While some features are like my mom's.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the looks of my father
The personality of my father


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My dad and his side of the family. Although, I have been told that I don't look part of the family


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Neither.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

My brother and sister have a different mom than me, but people say I look a lot like my brother and even my sister a little bit, but I definitely look more like my mom

When I was younger, I looked more like my dad, but as I got older and get further into my 20s I look more and more like my mom, which is who I'd rather look like.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

The gardener who got in


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I look more like my mom, but I'm pale like my dad.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I probably look more like my biological dad whom I have never met, my mom says I have his nose, and I definitely have his coloring. Would be interesting to see how similar I looked to my unknown female relatives too.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel I am transforming slowly into my mother, it's quite scary. People always know straight away she was my mum just by looking at us and even our voices are similar.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hm, father.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

my dad


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

My father.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

My mum. I look nothing like my dad.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

I look like my mother. Mommas little boy 4eva


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I looked more like my mom as a kid. Now I look like my dad. :|


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My dad.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

People say Iook like a copy of my mother :afr


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I look a lot like my mom. I also have hands/fingers that look just like hers. Sometimes I have to do a double-take in pics because she looks so much like me! But I have my dad's nose. :roll

My sister doesn't look like either of them, or me. I think _she _came from the mailman.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha the mailman???? I look like my mom.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I got some looks from my grandad (mum's side) my dad's facial shape and most of my features from my mum.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Unfortunately my dad and I mean I'm really unfortunate. Small eyes are ok on a guy but not a female. I hate being like him so much. One of the reasons why I'm suicidal.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I look more like my mom, with my dark hair and olive skin.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

dad, especially when he was young.

but my hair is straight like mom's.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

the awkward one that never existed


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

Hmmm...I'm gonna have to go with the mailman.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My mom has lighter skin than my dad, has blue eyes, and I think had lighter hair (my dad's hair has been grey my whole life, so I don't know how dark it was before), so maybe more like her because of coloring, although I don't think my face looks too much like hers. My sister's face looks a lot like my mom's (but she has dark hair and brown eyes, so people often said I looked more like my mom than she did).


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Mom I guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A lot of people say I look like my dad :E


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was a beautiful handsome baby created at the sperm bank with my mom's egg. So, being so ruggedly handsome, I think I look like the sperm she picked.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My Uncle.

But people say I look and sound just like my dad.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Both, but mostly my mom


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Father. 

:cry


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I look nothing like either of them. I'll say my father though because I have black hair like him. I sometimes wonder if I was switched at birth, lol.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

My dad. If I looked like my mom, I would be happy with my looks. My dad looks just like me. I try to comfort myself by thinking, "Hey, you know it's not so bad. Look, he's married." Then I think, "Well, he's married to my mom". If I think about it late at night I accidentally think, "Does that mean my mom wants to....ew O.O"


----------

